# Cómo crear un potenciometro digital???



## VIKKOSKY (Abr 10, 2007)

hola amigos!!

Haber si podeis ayudarme...

Necesito crear un potenciometro digital de 5k, puesto que no puedo comprarlo... aca... encontre un tal DS1267 y un ds1869 pero que al mismo tiempo que son caros y ni siquiera los conocen en las tiendas de por aca.... 

Este potenciometro lo necesito para controlar un motor por el puerto paralelo... sobre el programa no tengo ningun inconveniente... puesto que puedo cambiarlo del modo que necesite... pero si tengo problemas con la parte electronica...

encontre un "potenciometro digital" en la red... hecho con un CI 4066 (conmutador creo se llama) pero no me funciono... la verdad ya estoy deseperado... no se conocen alguna manera de crear o simular o emular uno de estos potenciometros ???

saludos!!
vico


----------



## gaston sj (Abr 10, 2007)

hola en pablin hay uno que es con un ds te dejo la pagina talves te sirva se ve muy facil http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/digipot1/index.htm saludos


----------



## VIKKOSKY (Abr 12, 2007)

pues gracias gaston...!!!
pero solo que no debo utilizar un CI de potenciometro digital propiamente, sino que debo emularlo o "crear" su comportamiento con cualquier otro CI que no sea de ese uso específico...

aun voy revisando en la red... vere que encuentro
vico


----------



## VIKKOSKY (Abr 18, 2007)

Y pues nada!!!
aun no puedo emular el dichoso potencioometro digital...

aunque encontre un tal AD5228  pero que tampoco existe en ninguna tienda de por aca...

aun buscare otro tanto


Si conocen alguna manera de imitarlo o emularlo por escribidme porfa!!!!

vico


----------



## mabauti (Abr 18, 2007)

si lo necesitas mucho, mandalo pedir como muestra (sample)
link : http://tinyurl.com/yrfgc5


----------



## glupido (Abr 18, 2007)

Hola no se si entendi bien lo q necesitas. Pero un potenciometro digital se puede armar con un conversor d/a ..fijate en  www.alldatasheet.com, ahi encontraras la hoja de datos y hojas de aplicaciones de los dac0830 y 1230. conversores de 8 y 12 bit respectivamente. En las hojas de datos te explican como armarlo.+
salu2


----------



## VIKKOSKY (Abr 19, 2007)

Gracias por los mensajes...

Lo del sample... la verdad no se como es eso... envian conponentes para prueba o algo asi?? de esto no sabia... pero yo vivo en el lugar mas apartado del mundo... Bolivia... uds creen que me enviarian uno hasta ahi?? o tendría que pasar a recogerlo...??? ja ja ja ... imaginen cuanto me saldria de carote el dichoso potenciometro.... por eso simplemente intento imitar su comportamiento... 

Aunque lo que intento hacer es emular el comportamiento... pero gracias por los mensajes... la semana siguiente incluire todo lo que puede encontrar ... 
vico


----------



## VIKKOSKY (Abr 19, 2007)

hola de nuevo...!!

En www.alldatasheet.com me perdi que no imaginan... pero buscare mas datos..

saludos Vico


----------



## Francisco Valdez (Abr 19, 2007)

Hola VIKKOSKY puedes utilizar relevadores para conectar resistencias en paralelo y así variar la resistencia equivalente.

En el archivo adjunto te muestro el comportamiento de la resistencia equivalente según la secuencia de activación de los relevadores.

No es lo mejor ni más funcional pero si es lo más sencillo….

Espero te sirva de algo,

Saludos


----------



## VIKKOSKY (Abr 20, 2007)

Hola a todos!!!

Pues Buenas y malas noticias con el potenciometro digital.... que quiero emular...
Pues probe que el 4066 CI cmos conmutador, no funciona como dicen que funciona... y no importa lo que diga el Datasheet,  pues probe y probe y nada... tal ves por que cuando uno de sus "switchs" esta activado aun tiene resistencia...

Aca esta el esquema que hice con el 4066... y no funciono... pero no me rendire seguire probando ... buscando soluciones ... probare con lo que dice Francisco... Dios quiera que funcione!!!


----------



## VIKKOSKY (Abr 20, 2007)

Hola!!!
Me intereso el potenciometro digital con relevadores.... pero no tengo la mas minima idea como puedo hacerlo... alguien tendra un esquema o algo asi??? o alguna otra idea ??? todo es bienvenido... todo...

saludos !!
vico


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Abr 20, 2007)

Hola, yo hice uno con el CD4051, es una "llave" de estado sólido de 8 posiciones controlada pon un numero biario.
Yo lo armé para hacer que un amplificador subiera el volumen de a poco cuando se prendía, la idea era ponerle un microcontrolador, pero todo quedo en la nada, pero si lo probé con el puerto de la PC y andubo.
En la hoja de datos del integrado vas a encontrar muchos datos


----------



## yamazaky1984 (Abr 21, 2007)

Y si se tiene un arreglo de  transistores unidos en el colector  y de alguna amera se suman  las resistnecias de base por medio del paralelo... puede ser una buena alternatia.
o sea me explico:
tenemos varias polarizaciones  de transistor activade as por base, pero  cada una de ellas posseee su resitencia de  coelctor, al activar ciertos trabnsistores en la base  pues la resitencias   de colectores quedaran el paralñelo, pues faltaria mirarlo con detenimiento, pero como digo siempre e lo que se em ocurre de afan


----------



## mustangV8 (Abr 21, 2007)

No, nada de eso usar transistores o llaves significa una cantidad enorme de componentes.
Lo que se hace es usar un FET como resistor controlado por tensión. Busquen en google que lo van a encontrar: "using a FET as a voltage controlled resistor"
Aquí un link
Cuidado porque no es muy lineal y eso se traduce en distorsión.


----------



## VIKKOSKY (Abr 24, 2007)

Holas!!!

Gracias por las posibles soluciones ... probare uno a uno y les adjuntare un esquema para que podais ver si hice o no lo correcto ... 

Ah! en este momento stoy preparando el circuito con relevadores.. que me dieron en sugerencia y teoricamente parece que es muy funcional... Ah! sobre el uso de transistores no tengo mucha idea... aunque conozco la disposicion de las "patitas" (colector, base y emisor)... si pudieran indicarme un esquema a seguir... o un link o algo gráfico para que este pobre principiante en electronica pueda contar con con su potenciometro...

saludos a todos y ya tendreis noticias pronto...

Vico


----------



## Francisco Valdez (Abr 24, 2007)

VIKKOSKY te paso diagrama esquemático de potenciómetro a relevador, por lo que leí ya tienes uno pero igual y te sirve de apoyo….

Saludos


----------



## VIKKOSKY (Abr 26, 2007)

AL FIN!!!!

Pues gracias a todos... ya logré construir el "potenciometro digital" mas barato y muy funcional pues costo unos 3$us y de la capacidad que uno quiera!! (1k 4K, 150K, etc)... utilice relevadores y resistencias en serie.. y funciono de maravilla... Solo me quedan algunas dudas... a ver si podeis ayudarme con esto... Pues cuanto tiempo creen que puedan durar los relevadores.. yo utilice los de 5v y 2A de potencia.. y funcionan de maravilla... solo me pregunto por cuanto tiempo... y otra cosa mas... hasta el momento este "potenciometro digital" esta disenado para ser controlado por puerto paralelo, y digo será posible añadirle unos pulsadores que permitan tambien un manejo que no sea por puerto paralelo?? y si fuera posible, se haria ???

saludos a Todos
Vico


----------



## Francisco Valdez (Abr 26, 2007)

Mira que los relevadores no solo son los que determinan la potencia de carga si no las resistencias juegan un papel importante, me da gusto que te haya funcionado bien, ojala luego puedas postear el diseño final de tu proyecto.

En cuanto a los pulsadores me imagino que quieres hacer secuencial la activación. Si se puede con el 4017 puedes controlar hasta 10 relevadores o 10 secuencias de activación, cuenta con reloj y RESET.

Ahh los relevadores dependiendo el uso y la carga pero no te preocupes por eso ya que la refacción es barata, que no???

Saludos y felicidades


----------



## VIKKOSKY (Abr 28, 2007)

Saludos...!!!

Listo pues! preparare un diagrama con el motor... y el "pote digital"...  ah! pero si hubiera alguna manera de proteger los relevadores... ?? pues aunque siempre se puede cambiar siempre es incomodo soldar y desoldar ... (para mi digo).

Bueno de nuevo gracias a todos, en especial a Francisco.. y a quienes sostienen el foro... Son una gran ayuda!!! (tal ves toda...)

saludos. 
Vico.


----------



## VIKKOSKY (May 3, 2007)

Malas Noticias!!!

Pues saben, utilice relevadores para el potenciometro digital ... con resistencia en serie... para majenar los relevadores utilice un uln2003... pero sucede que despues de cierto tiempo de uso que si funciona el uln se arruina,...  es decir "mueren", y tengo que cambiar yu cambiar ulns... 

habra alguna manera de proteger al uln de alguna manera??? 
Es decir evitar que se malogre???

si hay alguna ... ayudadme porfa!!!

saludos!!

vico


----------



## Francisco Valdez (May 3, 2007)

Pues que tipo  de relevadores estas utilizando???

Utiliza el optoacoplador 817, pero checa la corriente que te consume el relevador,


----------



## VIKKOSKY (May 9, 2007)

Holas!!!

Un Optoacoplador es un relevador ?? o puede funcionar asi?... ah! y lo del esquema me fallo el diskete... la siguiente hare un esquema a pruebva de fallas...

Gracias de antemano...

vico


----------



## Francisco Valdez (May 10, 2007)

un optoacoplador es un dispositivo de acoplamiento entre dos señales diferentes (por ejemplo AC, DC, pulsos, etc)

Por un lado, en la parte de control se tiene un LED y en la parte de "potencia" se puede tener un transistor, TRIAC, etc... que se disparan por medio del LED, 

Adjunta la imagen de tu circuito para poder ayudarte mejor....

Saludos


----------



## Avid (May 10, 2007)

Saludos a tyodos, Buyeno sobre el potenciometro digital, todo es cuestion de revisar el libro de Amplificadores Operacionales de Couglin, la parte de circuitos de conversion digital analogioa y analogica digital, esisten muchos metodos apara diseñar estos conversores y uno de los metodos sirve para crear un potenciometro digital.
Suerte.


----------



## adr (May 12, 2007)

hola VIKKOSKY

bueno tengo unas preguntas para ti, si le estas poniendo es diodo zener que va a la patilla nueve al uln2003?
( el diodo sener se pone para descargar el motor ya que el motor induce corrientes como generador y por este diodo se descarga)

y otra pregunta 
?lo que estas tratando de hacer con el potenciometro es tratar de variar la velocidad de un motor de corriente directa?

si esto es lo que estas tratando de hacer es mucho mas simple modificar el programa para que te de pulsos de trabajo modulados (pwm) de esta forma puedes variar la velocidad de un motor tan solo variar la duracion del pulso cuando le des corriente, por ejemplo: si tu quieres toda la velocidad le envias pulsoss de 10milisegundo( o el de tu eleccion) en el cual 10 milisegundos dure con corriente tu señal, si tu quieres que el motor valla mas lento, le envias pulsos de 10 milisegundos pero ahora le envias voltage en 5 milisegundos y 5 milisegundos no , y asi haces variacenes 7-3 .... etc.

lo que debes de tener encuenta tambien es que en ocociones la fase de trabajo es demasiado pequeña y no te mueve el motor por lo que debe de comenzar en vez de 1-9 alomeor 2-8 por desir.

la ventaja de esto es que puedes regular muy eficiente mente la velosidad. y puedes despersar los pulsos, si tu aplicacion lo requiere, manejarlo por porcentaje y demas.

supongo que si el motor trabaja menos tus transistores tambienlo hacen.



y para controlar el motor pones el uln2003 pero ya sin resistencias pero necesita el diodo zenner para descargar el motor.
 espero ser de ayuda y si tienes dudas con el pwm nomas avisas.


y tengo la duda en si se pueden poner el paralelo los transistores para soportar mas carga?


----------



## jofrar (Abr 3, 2008)

gaston sj dijo:
			
		

> hola en pablin hay uno que es con un ds te dejo la pagina talves te sirva se ve muy facil http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/digipot1/index.htm saludos





Hola que tal, quisiera saber si me puedes desir si este ci llega hasta 250k necesito sustituir un potenciometro de 250k por este pero el datachic me abla solo asta los 100k grasias.


----------



## JUAN CARLOS IPN (Oct 26, 2008)

checa este diagrama espero que te sirva saludos


----------



## pegarcia (Oct 27, 2008)

Lo que ya está hecho no compensa volver a crearlo.
Es más eficaz emplear un potenciómetro digital integrado como el X9221 de Xicor. Es controlable facilmente con I2C.


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 27, 2008)

SI! pero no todos los podemos conseguir


----------



## JUAN CARLOS IPN (Oct 27, 2008)

lomejor que puedes hacer es empezar desde lo basico y entenderlo bien como son las compuertas basicas y universales y despues introdusirte mas  mas asta que puedas programar para hacer haxapodos o algo asi


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 27, 2008)

Hola.
Si no consigues uno, mira éste.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## JUAN CARLOS IPN (Oct 27, 2008)

pero como puedo agregarle unos display anodos, si puedes decirme como para hacer un potenciometro digital como se debe


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 27, 2008)

Hola.
Aquí está con LEDs (display).
Cuando presionas Reset lo pone a la primera salida (0).
Cuando presionas Aumenta la salida va a la salida siguiente 
Cuando presionas Disminuye la salida va a la salida anterior 
Cuando presionas Aumenta y estás en la última salida (9), no ocurre cambio alguno
Cuando presionas Disminuye y estás en la primera salida (0), no ocurre cambio alguno.
Si desea un potenciometro de 100K, divides 100K entre 9, y usas el valor estandar más cercano o usas resistencias variables de prefijado
La resistencia de 220 ohmios deben reemplazarse con 470 ohmio ó más
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## JUAN CARLOS IPN (Oct 28, 2008)

como le hago para que este me marque las 16 combinaciones posibles
y si puedes decirme para que memarque el nivel de las resistencias
porfas si puedes ayudarme


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 28, 2008)

Hola.
Para lo que deseas, tienes que usar TTL o sea 5V.
Reemplazar el 4028 por el 74154, y a cada salida debes poner un inversor (4049 ó 7404 ó cualquier puerta lógica usada como inversor), a la salida del inversor conectas el 4016 ó 4066, resto del circuito queda como está.
Debes poner la pata del B/D del 4029 en modo Binario.
El display siempre indica número de la salida.
Chao.
elaficionado.
Mira aquí hay un circuito con el 74154: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/70747/


----------



## JUAN CARLOS IPN (Oct 28, 2008)

pero lo que nececito nadamas es al circuito anterior con un solo display si le doy una señal de 1111=15
para que esta aparesca en el display por que con uno slo no alcansaria. 
gracias.


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 29, 2008)

Hola.
Lo que tú deseas no sé como hacerlo.
He encontrado un CI que me da 16-BITs, y de allí hice display de 00-15.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Ander@cl (Feb 11, 2009)

A mi se me ocurre una forma mas fácil, pero usando un PIC.

De hecho tengo en mis manos un Potenciómetro Digital AD8400 (bastantes unidades  ) y logre controlar la atenuación de +5VDC con un PIC 16F84A y dos botones sin problemas.

El problema aparece al ingresar una señal de audio: al ir disminuyendo el nivel se va produciendo una maldita distorsión que no he podido eliminar.

Probé también una red de resistencias con un 4051 + PIC + 2 botones y el control de volumen digital funciona correctamente; pero 8 pasos me resultan muy pocos para controlar el nivel de un amplificador.

Posteriormente lo que hice fue tomar una fotoresistencia con un led y "enhuincharlos" con cinta aisladora (para aislar la fotoresistencia de la luz ambiente), luego un divisor de tensión con una resistencia de 1KOhm y alimente el diodo desde la salida del AD8400 que esta atenuando +5VDC (con una resistencia para no quemar el led). Al ingresar una señal de audio funciona como es esperado.

Ahora lo simple: un PIC con D/A, 2 botones, una fotoresistencia, un led y una resistencia. -> Pote digital.

Lo que no se es como funciona una optocupla: necesito algo que funcione como fotoresistencia con led pensado para audio.

¿Alguien conoce algún modelo?


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 11, 2009)

"El problema aparece al ingresar una señal de audio: al ir disminuyendo el nivel se va produciendo una maldita distorsión que no he podido eliminar"

No recuerdo bien pero lei que es porque se pierden bits de resolucion al atenuar la señal.
Usando el cd4066 y una red r-2r no està ese problema.



"Posteriormente lo que hice fue tomar una fotoresistencia con un led y "enhuincharlos" con cinta aisladora (para aislar la fotoresistencia de la luz ambiente), hacer un divisor de tensión con una resistencia de 1KOhm y alimentar el diodo desde la salida del AD8400 que esta atenuando +5VDC (con una resistencia para no quemar el led). Al ingresar una señal de audio funciona como es esperado."

No es mas facil con termocontraible?  ... lo otro que podes hacer es limar la cabeza del led hasta que quede plano y unirlo a la ldr con algun pegamento transparente (aca se llama "la gotita").



"Lo que no se es como funciona una optocupla: necesito algo que funcione como fotoresistencia con led pensado para audio"

Los optoacopladores vienen con transistores o triacs solamente... con ldr no conozco ninguno.


----------



## Ander@cl (Feb 12, 2009)

> No es mas facil con termocontraible?  ... lo otro que podes hacer es limar la cabeza del led hasta que quede plano y unirlo a la ldr con algun pegamento transparente (aca se llama "la gotita").



Claro que con termocontraible es más fácil e imagino que aísla la luz de mejor forma... pero para efectos de pruebas la huincha funciona.

Acá también tenemos "La gotita" de Poxipol.

Salu2


----------



## MAURO_1512 (May 7, 2009)

elaficionado dijo:
			
		

> Hola.
> Lo que tú deseas no sé como hacerlo.
> He encontrado un CI que me da 16-BITs, y de allí hice display de 00-15.
> 
> ...



Buenas tardes

soy un poco novato quiero preguntarte como va la conexion del volumen digital en el integrado 4514  abcd van los dos 4511 
gracias


----------



## elaficionado (May 7, 2009)

Hola.
En el circuito todos los número y letras son puntos comunes, es decir, por ejemplo la letra Z indica que todos los lugares en el circuito donde haya una Z están conectados entre si, y así ocurre con los números.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## tomsander (Sep 29, 2009)

ha a todos io tambien nesecito  un potenciometre digital, que me permita controlar valores de voltaje des 1.6 hasta 5.5 volt, con incrementos de voltaje de 0.1 volt, si alguien ya iso algo similar o tiene idea de como hacerlo o tiene un diagrama que me pueda funcionar, se lo agradeceria mucho, el control del potencimetro lo aria con un pic,


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 4, 2010)

Hola.

Potenciómetro Lineal.







Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## afro (Ene 7, 2010)

el problema que tu presentas es una consecuencia directa de usar el reley, loq eu puedes hacer para solucionarlo es utilizar un diodo(puede ser un 1n4005) y conectr lo al reley en antiparalelo es decir a la terminal del reley que recibe el voltaje positivo soldale el catodo del diodo y al negativo al anodo, o dicho de otra forma conectalo en antiparalelo, esto protegera los componentes de los picos de voltaje creados al desconectar la energia

el problema que tu presentas es una consecuencia directa de usar el reley
(carga indictiva) , lo qeu puedes hacer para solucionarlo es utilizar un diodo(puede ser un 1n4005) y conectr  la terminal del reley que recibe el voltaje positivo soldale el catodo del diodo y al negativo al anodo, o dicho de otra forma conectalo en antiparalelo, esto protegera los componentes de los picos de voltaje creados al desconectar la energia


----------



## pepechip (Feb 22, 2010)

Hola
He realizado un potenciometro digital con tan solo un microcontrolador pic 16f628, el cual incorpora indicacion mediante un display de 7 segmentos.
En potenciometro de volumen digital podeis descargaros el archivo HEX asi como el esquema en proteus para su simulacion.
Si alguien se anima a utilizarlo como potenciometro de volumen quisiera conocer los resultados obtenidos.


----------



## robotic (Ago 14, 2010)

VIKKOSKY dijo:


> AL FIN!!!!
> 
> Pues gracias a todos... ya logré construir el "potenciometro digital" mas barato y muy funcional pues costo unos 3$us y de la capacidad que uno quiera!! (1k 4K, 150K, etc)... utilice relevadores y resistencias en serie.. y funciono de maravilla... Solo me quedan algunas dudas... a ver si podeis ayudarme con esto... Pues cuanto tiempo creen que puedan durar los relevadores.. yo utilice los de 5v y 2A de potencia.. y funcionan de maravilla... solo me pregunto por cuanto tiempo... y otra cosa mas... hasta el momento este "potenciometro digital" esta disenado para ser controlado por puerto paralelo, y digo será posible añadirle unos pulsadores que permitan tambien un manejo que no sea por puerto paralelo?? y si fuera posible, se haria ???
> 
> ...



Hola vikkosky como estas
sabes, tengo que hacer un potenciometro digital y ya que tu lo hiciste, quería saber si me podrías ayudar por favor ojala tengas aun el diagrama para poder montarlo...


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ago 14, 2010)

> Hola vikkosky como estas
> sabes, tengo que hacer un potenciometro digital y ya que tu lo hiciste, quería saber si me podrías ayudar por favor ojala tengas aun el diagrama para poder montarlo...



Fijate si esto te resulta util (la ultima parte):

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/potenciometro-ajuste-fino-41421/#post341321


----------



## robotic (Ago 14, 2010)

cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> Fijate si esto te resulta util (la ultima parte):
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/potenciometro-ajuste-fino-41421/#post341321



hola gracias por responder 
el potenciometro de ajuste fino esta interesante pero no es lo que ando buscando
yo necesito hacer un potenciometro digital para controlarlo a través del computador.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ago 15, 2010)

> hola gracias por responder
> el potenciometro de ajuste fino esta interesante pero no es lo que ando buscando
> yo necesito hacer un potenciometro digital para controlarlo a través del computador.



Por eso te digo, lee ese mensaje que te puede dar una idea de como hacer un pote digital.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 15, 2010)

robotic dijo:


> hola gracias por responder
> el potenciometro de ajuste fino esta interesante pero no es lo que ando buscando
> yo necesito hacer un potenciometro digital para controlarlo a través del computador.



¿Y por qué no pones un DAC y luego un operacional configurado según lo que quieras hacer con esa señal?


----------



## robotic (Ago 18, 2010)

hola, yo realice un potenciometro digital con el cd4051 y 8 resistencias en serie y fui sacando de cada una un voltaje diferente a las 8 entradas del cd4051 y utilice el puerto paralelo para activar cada sensor con 000 001 010 .... y asi iba suviendo y vajando el voltaje.
Saludos 
Robotic


----------



## Scooter (Ago 18, 2010)

Es mas lógico usar como DAC el típico sumador ponderado: En cada bit de salida una resistencia de la mitad de valor que la anterior y eso a un sumador con operacional; obtendrás 256 valores en lugar de 8.


----------



## lmct (Ago 19, 2010)

Yo lo intentaria con una señal pwm y un pic pequeño. Ademas de conseguir la potencia que quieras puedes poner cualquier impedancia. algo asi. Señal pwm es convertida a continua y se aplica a un transistor seguidor con lo que en la salida tienes lo mismo que en la entrada, pero aislado y de potencia, cambiando la R19 cambias la impedancia por la que desees. No es 100% lineal pero funciona ok.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 19, 2010)

Pues depende de para que lo quiera, si quiere el potenciometro para regular el volumen de audio, con pwm quedará "de cine".
Hace falta que el iniciador de la duda de mas pistas.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ago 19, 2010)

Tambien puede ser que si esta buscando un pote digital la mano puede llegar a venir por el lado de querer realizar un atenuador variable en forma digital, y ahi el DAC no te sirve de mucho, salvo que uses otra cosa (ej. un fet).


----------



## Scooter (Ago 19, 2010)

La verdad es que estamos elucubrando...


----------



## kronenmix (Jul 11, 2011)

me interesa mucho el tema, puedes poner el esquema?

PD: una pregunta, por que no se puede sustituir un potenciometro directamente por un transistor y trabajar en la zona mas lineal de la curva de respuesta del transistor?



VIKKOSKY dijo:


> AL FIN!!!!
> 
> Pues gracias a todos... ya logré construir el "potenciometro digital" mas barato y muy funcional pues costo unos 3$us y de la capacidad que uno quiera!! (1k 4K, 150K, etc)... utilice relevadores y resistencias en serie.. y funciono de maravilla... Solo me quedan algunas dudas... a ver si podeis ayudarme con esto... Pues cuanto tiempo creen que puedan durar los relevadores.. yo utilice los de 5v y 2A de potencia.. y funcionan de maravilla... solo me pregunto por cuanto tiempo... y otra cosa mas... hasta el momento este "potenciometro digital" esta disenado para ser controlado por puerto paralelo, y digo será posible añadirle unos pulsadores que permitan tambien un manejo que no sea por puerto paralelo?? y si fuera posible, se haria ???
> 
> ...


----------



## estebanfolcher (Ene 6, 2014)

VIKKOSKY dijo:


> hola amigos!!
> 
> Haber si podeis ayudarme...
> 
> ...



tengo un programa con pic16f84 y el ds1267 le e puesto un potenciometro de estos que son como encoder es intuitivo el manejo del ds1267 esta en una subrutina 
pin 0=DQ
pin1=CLK
pin2=RST
pin3 y pin4 encoder (a Y b)

veras que si solo unas la subrutina ds1267 como programa principal, en las variable Dato_pot0 y Dato_pot1 poniendo eje;  51 en el pote 1 o 0 tendras aproccimadamente 1V 
( 5v/256=0.01953125)(1V/0.01953125=51.2 "51bit")
espero te valga


----------



## jmth (Ene 6, 2014)

Hola, perdón si mi respuesta no es la debida pero, leyendo desde el principio del tema he pensado... ¿Si estás utilizando el puerto serie para mover un motor DC, por qué no lo haces por PWM? Te va a costar lo que te cueste un MOSFET (o un BJT, mejor incluso) y no hay que comprar resistencias ni hacer cosas raras o circuitos complejos. Y lo mejor es que lo puedes controlar por puerto serie si sabes cómo, por microcontrolador o incluso con un 555!

Igualmente, con un JFET o MOSFET puedes utilizarlos como resistencia variable por tensión, pero tendrás que buscar el punto de polarización


----------



## uchijaa (Nov 18, 2016)

(para los que necesitan la referencia del pot digital y su uso ) 
En este semestre utilice un pot Digital para variar un pwm que me maneja un servomotor, el pot comercial se llama X9C104P(100k, si termina en 03 es de 10k) es muy facil usarlo, solo hay que tener cuidado en  unos conceptos a la hora de programar , tiene dos pines para elevar o disminuir su resistencia son el Inc y el U/D , en el inc es donde va a llegar el pulso , deben activar las resistencias pullup para que siempre esten en 1 y al pulsar mande un cero ... en ambos pines, El pin U/D dependiendo el estado que este aumenta ( si  la entrada esta en uno) y disminuye(si la entrada es 0), mejor explicado.    
Si en U/D hay un 1 y le entra un pulso al INC la resistencia aumenta, si en U/D hay un cero y le llega el pulso disminuye la resistencia, a la hora de programar siempre debes poner primero en uno o cero el U/D.
El pin del CS es el activador o desactivador de nuestro pot .. si esta esta a tierra permite variar nuestro potenciometro, si esta en vcc nos da una resistencia fija.
Las otras salidas ya son 	
VW/RW- seria como el pin medio de nuestro potenciometro normal 	
Vh/Rh - seria la parte alta de nuestro pot 
VL/RL- seria la parte baja de nuestro pot .
Sin tiempo de espera funciona bien .. pero es mejor colocarle un tiempo de 2ms y uno de 100ms al paso de 0 a 1 del U/C con respecta a el pulso de INC
El pot cuand se desconecta comienza en una resistencia X .. lo mejor que se puede hacer es al comienzo de la programacion un for un un while como les guste, un ciclo que se repita unas 100 veces (en mi caso ya que aumenta 1k por pulso y son 100k) asi lograr que el pot comience en cero( o 100 dependiendo si probamos de la parte alta o baja) 
Sin programacion tambien funciona solo se necesita un sistema de antirrebote para los pulsadores (el proteus que añado muestra un pwm para servos .. mi servo se mueve entre 7k y 27k, la forma sin programacion le falta el sistema de antirrebote el cual no supe hacer bien y muestra como iria conectado el pot )


----------

